# Bet he's glad his dog sleeps inside! :) (moved from gen inf)



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Just to be a PIA to the my dog sleeps outside folks!


Hero Dog Saves Elderly Novato Man From Carbon Monoxide Poisoning « CBS San Francisco


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I agree! Same with crating at night--they both would have died!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Our 2 Dogs (GSD and Mini Schnauzer) sleep with us in our room, between the bed and door. We sleep very soundly knowing they are there with us. I don't get people that have their Dogs sleep outside or in a crate!


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I crated at night only until I could trust him to not have accidents or chew things up. The main reason I keep him in at night is because I do not want to be woke up at 2a.m. when he starts barking at something I do feel more secure with him in the house though. He never barks inside at all...so I know if he barks,there is someone or something wrong in the house!!!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Seems to be kind of a cultural thing? Couple of threads from overseas, dogs sleeping outside is kinda common. 
Less so in the states. 

Kinda ironic that this story show up now! 
My guy is pretty much within 15 feet of me if i'm in the house. He's pretty much not a barking only barks if something unusual is going on!

I only wonder why the dog chose to drag him out, instead of barking to wake him?

Maybe the owner is deaf or maybe the dog "thought..well if you want a job done right....


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I am surprised that no one has mentioned the improper fitting prong collar on the dog.


----------



## Mala (Feb 12, 2014)

GSKnight said:


> I am surprised that no one has mentioned the improper fitting prong collar on the dog.


Hahaaa right?!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

GSKnight said:


> I am surprised that no one has mentioned the improper fitting prong collar on the dog.


Maybe that's why the dog grabbed him by the arm instead of barking?Pay back time!


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

Six displaced, dog dies in San Leandro duplex fire - San Jose Mercury News

By your same logic, just to be a PIA to all those inside hollier than thou people...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

dpc134 said:


> Six displaced, dog dies in San Leandro duplex fire - San Jose Mercury News
> 
> By your same logic, just to be a PIA to all those inside hollier than thou people...


Nothing wrong with being a PIA but that story is not cool! A dog dying trying to help his owner out off a jam fine. A owner losing his dog while trying to help him, not cool!

Just saying.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great story, but a bit confusing as to why the owner initially called 911, he realised he was bleeding and then called 911, did he figure out it was CO at that point? Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Nothing wrong with being a PIA but that story is not cool! A dog dying trying to help his owner out off a jam fine. A owner losing his dog while trying to help him, not cool!
> 
> Just saying.


I never said the story was cool. I find it to be a tragedy. 
Generalizing that all dogs should be kept inside based on a story you saw or based on your opinions on outside dogs is not cool.
There are quite a few people on this board and people that I personally know who have very healthy happy dogs living primarily outside.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Great story, but a bit confusing as to why the owner initially called 911, he realised he was bleeding and then called 911, did he figure out it was CO at that point? Maybe I'm missing something.


Good question? That's probably why the dog dragged the owner out of the bed room instead of barking!

Dog knew his owner was a Dumb Ass!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Just to be a PIA to the my dog sleeps outside folks!
> 
> 
> Hero Dog Saves Elderly Novato Man From Carbon Monoxide Poisoning « CBS San Francisco





dpc134 said:


> Generalizing that all dogs should be kept inside based on a story you saw or based on your opinions on outside dogs is not cool.
> There are quite a few people on this board and people that I personally know who have very healthy happy dogs living primarily outside.


Not really seeing where I "stated" an "opinion"?


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Not really seeing where I "stated" an "opinion"?


It was clearly implied by your original post. You can deny it if you want, but it is pretty obvious.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

No one uses carbonmonoxide detectors? o.0


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Just to be a PIA to the my dog sleeps outside folks!
> 
> 
> Hero Dog Saves Elderly Novato Man From Carbon Monoxide Poisoning « CBS San Francisco





dpc134 said:


> I never said the story was cool. I find it to be a tragedy.
> Generalizing that all dogs should be kept inside based on a story you saw or based on your opinions on outside dogs is not cool.
> There are quite a few people on this board and people that I personally know who have very healthy happy dogs living primarily outside.





dpc134 said:


> It was clearly implied by your original post. You can deny it if you want, but it is pretty obvious.


im·ply [im-plahy] 
verb (used with object), im·plied, im·ply·ing.
1.
to indicate or suggest without being explicitly stated: His words implied a lack of faith.
2.
(of words) to signify or mean.
3.
to involve as a necessary circumstance: Speech implies a speaker.
4.
Obsolete . to enfold.

opinion   

noun
1.
a belief or judgment that rests on grounds insufficient to produce complete certainty.
2.
a personal view, attitude, or appraisal.
3.
the formal expression of a professional judgment: to ask for a second medical opinion.
4.
Law. the formal statement by a judge or court of the reasoning and the principles of law used in reaching a decision of a case.
5.
a judgment or estimate of a person or thing with respect to character, merit, etc.: to forfeit someone's good opinion.

Yeah I'm good with implied!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

ApselBear said:


> No one uses carbonmonoxide detectors? o.0


Well..we don't have one..we have a GSD!


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Seems to be kind of a cultural thing? Couple of threads from overseas, dogs sleeping outside is kinda common.
> Less so in the states.
> 
> Kinda ironic that this story show up now!
> ...


My husband , who is from a fishing village in Ireland , had never kept a single one of his dogs in the house. His relatives in Dublin did though. I think a lot of people in rural areas keep dog houses , barns , etc as primary dog residence .I have seen it as the norm , or at least not uncommon , in plenty of more country like places in the states. As long as the outside dog has a comfy sheltered place and the weather is not extreme I see it is a personal thing.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> My husband , who is from a fishing village in Ireland , had never kept a single one of his dogs in the house. His relatives in Dublin did though. I think a lot of people in rural areas keep dog houses , barns , etc as primary dog residence .I have seen it as the norm , or at least not uncommon , in plenty of more country like places in the states. As long as the outside dog has a comfy sheltered place and the weather is not extreme I see it is a personal thing.


Yep not my choice, but yeah I get that!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

ApselBear said:


> No one uses carbonmonoxide detectors? o.0


lol that's what I was wondering. I don't know if my dog would alert me to anything like that, and by the time he did my parrots being very dead would probably be the bigger tip off.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

My dog's a heavy sleeper, I wouldn't trust him to wake up anymore than I would trust myself.
Or, my luck, he'd just save himself...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

ApselBear said:


> My dog's a heavy sleeper, I wouldn't trust him to wake up anymore than I would trust myself.
> Or, my luck, he'd just save himself...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL, smart dog? Yeah maybe I'll get a co detector!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Syaoransbear said:


> lol that's what I was wondering. I don't know if my dog would alert me to anything like that, and by the time he did my parrots being very dead would probably be the bigger tip off.


Canary in the mine!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> LOL, smart dog? Yeah maybe I'll get a co detector!


Too smart aranoid:
>.>
<.<


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm kinda curious if the man passed out because of the poisioning, why didn't the dog? The dog obviously worked very hard dragging the man out of the room. It's a neat story..but I'm not buying it.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Great story, but a bit confusing as to why the owner initially called 911, he realised he was bleeding and then called 911, did he figure out it was CO at that point? Maybe I'm missing something.





Chip18 said:


> Good question? That's probably why the dog dragged the owner out of the bed room instead of barking!
> 
> Dog knew his owner was a Dumb Ass!


Was the guy out cold due to CO or maybe he had too much to drink, who knows? I'm just picturing the guy coming around in the kitchen with his arm in the dogs mouth, bleeding, then maybe thinking his dog has gone nuts, calls 911? You don't hear of any suspicion from the fire department so he could be straight up and the story is accurate. I wonder being a rescue if max could have had prior training. I still think its a cool story, just seems like a few details are missing.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lilie said:


> I'm kinda curious if the man passed out because of the poisioning, why didn't the dog? The dog obviously worked very hard dragging the man out of the room. It's a neat story..but I'm not buying it.


“Out here in the kitchen, I finally woke up wondering what the **** was going on because he had hold of my arm,” said Farrell. “I’m bleeding like **** and that’s when I called 911.”
Novato Deputy Fire Chief Adam Brolan said by the time firefighters arrived, the carbon monoxide had reached deadly levels. “We took a reading of the environment and found 75 parts per million. To put that into perspective, we don our breathing gear at 25 parts per million.”
“I’d be dead,” said Farrell. “He saved my life. Carbon monoxide is (bleeping) deadly man.”
“Jack could have died,” said Brolan.

Sounds like the Fire department has no problem with the story.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that people who are under the effects of the poison, may not have all their faculties completely 100%. Carbon Monoxide is colorless and oderless, the guy obviously woke up in a room not in the one he went to bed in, and called 911, not for CO poisoning but because he was bleeding and disoriented. 

Would Babsy try to save me? 

If she realized we were in danger, she might. And she might just go frantically from window to window trying to get out. I expect she would put her wiskers into my face, because she does that when trying to wake me up. And since I let her out, she might just save my butt, in the process. And she may not. She might be snoring away and pass out faster than me.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Uh Oh... I did the hot dog in the lips thing to prove my dog with no food issues had well no food issues! So just in case anybody is out there drunk posting:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Chip18 said:


> Uh Oh... I did the hot dog in the lips thing to prove my dog with no food issues had well no food issues! So just in case anybody is out there drunk posting:



Ok, I just had to after seeing your sign. I did not have any hot dogs, so I took two pieces of cheese, put them together and then broke them into quarters. I then went over to where Jenna and Karma are. I put it in my mouth and leaned over their baby-gate and Karma took it nicely. I repeated this so Jenna could get hers. Then with the other two pieces I did the same with Babs and Odie. 

Now Jenna and Babsy are old ladies, and I expected them not to eat me. They are 8. Karma is one. And Odie is about six, or will be six in October. One or the other. I have only had her since she was three and a half though, so I did not have her as a puppy. 

No problems.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Uh Oh... I did the hot dog in the lips thing to prove my dog with no food issues had well no food issues! So just in case anybody is out there drunk posting:


I'll have to borrow that sign next time I post my video's of the dogs taking french frys. Would it have stopped you?


----------

